#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-22
<hakimsheriff> Hey guys
<MrChrisDruif> Morning y'all
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-23
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
<MrChrisDruif> Hai again hakimsheriff
<hakimsheriff> MrChrisDruif, hahaha
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<MrChrisDruif> I was checking the checksheet, and some troubling things I've seen. The bottom half actually :P
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> things to keep an eye on
<MrChrisDruif> What is NGO actually AlanBell?
<AlanBell> non governmental organisations
<AlanBell> charities
<MrChrisDruif> The only meet once every 6 months or something?
<AlanBell> they don't appear to do meetings as such
<AlanBell> which isn't neccessarily a problem
<AlanBell> they use the mailing list a bit and czajkowski was doing a series of blog interviews of Ubuntu using charities
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...
<MrChrisDruif> And what's up with the Youth's identity crisis?
<AlanBell> ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuYouth/Meetings/20110312
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuYouth/Meetings/20110312
<AlanBell> I caught a bit of that meeting and I was basically making a note to read the minutes more carefully later
<MrChrisDruif> AlanBell: If you've got a bit of spare time right now, just do it now :P
<MrChrisDruif> Don't delay stuff....you'll get behind on everything in the end
<AlanBell> I am :)
<AlanBell> looks like it all got a bit more constructive after I left at 17:22
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, seems like it. Zach seems a bit of a hot-head if you don't mind me saying...
<MrChrisDruif> Had to help my mom, staying over for the night, terrible ear-pain. Inflamed <_<"
<zkriesse> MrChrisDruif: Im a hot-head? How so
<MrChrisDruif> zkriesse: Nothing personal, but with IRC you only have 20% of the conversation :) Something like "Since NOBODY has been discussing possible ideas or anything AT ALL I've seen no reason to make a meeting agenda as there is really nothing to agenda-ize" can seem a bit hot-headed :)
<MrChrisDruif> You can't hear tone, you don't have the non-verbal part of the conversation...
<MrChrisDruif> So when talking in IRC you should really mind what you type in, as it's easily misunderstood :)
<MrChrisDruif> zkriesse: You could try to compare what you've written to what cprofitt has written...
<MrChrisDruif> zkriesse: You understand what I mean? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm... AlanBell did I say anything out of line? :-/
<MrChrisDruif> I didn't mean to offend the bloke <_<"
<AlanBell> gah
<AlanBell> well that was a bit sub-optimal
<MrChrisDruif> Meaning?
<AlanBell> well you probably did offend him somewhat
<AlanBell> however, don't worry too much, he is a nice chap really
<MrChrisDruif> It's hard to take criticism, but I wanted to say just when he left that I was still reading and his temper did improve a lot after cprofitt had his say
<AlanBell> well it was never temper really, more his attempt to encourage more activity, however as we both noted, the meeting got more constructive later on
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed :)
<AlanBell> I only caught a few minutes at the time and you can see why I made a note of it!
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Hello Claudinux
<Claudinux> hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going Claudinux :)
<Claudinux> MrChrisDruif, fine, thanks :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Welcome back zkriesse :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm....seems he's pissed <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> zkriesse: I kept on reading the logs of the meeting. You were trying to encourage the Youth to be more active, but in a very shouting way. Later on it got loads more productive and I didn't see any of the "shouts" from the beginning. If I've insulted/offend you in any way, please know that it wasn't meant that way and I apologize sincerely...
<zkriesse> MrChrisDruif: it's fine...I'd just recommend you read the entire text before ya assume something again :P
<MrChrisDruif> So we're cool again? :D
<zkriesse> We weren't "not cool" to begin with
<zkriesse> So yeah, we're fine :P
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, great :)
<zkriesse> back soon
<zkriesse_> Ok here now
<zkriesse_> MrChrisDruif: Anyway
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah? :)
<zkriesse_> So how old are you?
<MrChrisDruif> Only 23, still a young body :)
<zkriesse_> Lol
<zkriesse_> Tad older than me
<MrChrisDruif> End of june I'll become 24 thou <_<"
<zkriesse_> Nice :P
<MrChrisDruif> You?
<zkriesse_> 20
<zkriesse_> But I'm a hard ass
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<MrChrisDruif> I'm gonna shave my beard soon :P
<zkriesse_> Haha
<zkriesse_> Don't let humphreybc catch you
<MrChrisDruif> Why? Ow...neckbeard you mean? :P
<zkriesse_> Yeah :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....my neck is shaved...didn't grow full there, so looked really sloppy....but my chin/rest of my face if full-grown :P
<MrChrisDruif> Got facebook? Then you can see :P
<MrChrisDruif> So....finally finished reading the log
<zkriesse_> Lol yes I do
<MrChrisDruif> (Slow reader at times :P)
<zkriesse_> Hmm
<MrChrisDruif> I can't seem to find you, but you'll probably find me...I'm easily googlable :P
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.facebook.com/ZacharyKriesse < you?
<zkriesse_> Is it a pic of a cucumber?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, and with 11 friends in common :)
<zkriesse_> Yeah that's ns
<zkriesse_> "me"
<MrChrisDruif> I invited you to become friends
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.facebook.com/cyber.druif <= that's me
<MrChrisDruif> But I'm off to bed...
<MrChrisDruif> Sleep well everyone
<zkriesse_> I accepts ya
<MrChrisDruif> Then you should be able to view my photos :)
<zkriesse_> Lol
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, now I'm definitely off....babye :D
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-26
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-27
<MrChrisDruif> Hai everyone :)
<leoquant> hee MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going leoquant?
<leoquant> very well thank you
<leoquant> and you MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> Also very good....inflamed ear is as good as cured, no longer bothering me....enjoyed the sun this afternoon :D
<leoquant> great isn't ....:) its been a cold dark winter
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah...and know what? When I came back from winter sport, it felt like coming back to the spring :D
<leoquant> yeah...
<leoquant> hmm my firewall logs are very noisy....
<leoquant> :(
<MrChrisDruif> I never look at them :P
<leoquant> i'll take alook at it
<leoquant> wow...:/
<leoquant> latersz
#ubuntu-for-all 2012-03-19
<beam> Hi...I have a question, and I will be very grateful if someone could help me.I do not know whether this is the place, and certainly does seem a bit frivolous, but I still wonder.with ubuntu 10.4 am and I've installed opera from opera_11.61.1250_i386.deb.
<beam> his opera itself actually works perfectly, but it open where the icon appears on top of the panel to the notification area is slightly unsized (slightly smaller than that of starter and any glare and reflections).I know not, who knows what the problem, but I ceased provoking. so I hope someone knows where the system loads the icon to change it to another level.
<Mkays|> You should probably ask at #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic
<beam> ok
#ubuntu-for-all 2012-03-23
<Fishmeistercod> Hey guys, is there an Ubuntu support channel somewhere? :| I'm having some real trouble getting started.
<Fishmeistercod> Never mind, found it. :P
<MrChrisDruif> That was awkward O_O
<Mkays|2> Luckily he found it :-)
<MrChrisDruif> True
#ubuntu-for-all 2013-03-19
<melodie> hello
#ubuntu-for-all 2016-03-22
<LibreSponge> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI4ltKDbJTE
#ubuntu-for-all 2016-03-26
<LibreSponge> Morning all !
